# Ceramic Heat Bulb?



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

I got a 100 watt basking ceramic heat bulb but, it doesn't get over 85. Is my bulb messed up or do they not work good? :huh::huh::huh:


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

How far away is it and what are you using to measure the temp?


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> How far away is it and what are you using to measure the temp?



It is like 6 inches away and a electric temp gauge


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

What do you mean by electric temp gauge? Where is the gauge placed?


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> What do you mean by electric temp gauge? Where is the gauge placed?



Outside of the cage and the probe is on the basking spot.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait, are you using a CHE as your basking light or to help with ambient temps?


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

spidersandmonsters said:


> Wait, are you using a CHE as your basking light or to help with ambient temps?



Basking


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

Can you post some pics of your enclosure?


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 11, 2011)

james.w said:


> Can you post some pics of your enclosure?



Theres two pictures.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 11, 2011)

The CHE heats things up underneath it, it doesn't really heat up the ambient air. So, if you put something underneath it and measure the temp, you will find it hotter. It uses infrared heat. However, the surface of that thing gets hot enough to cause a skin burn on your reptile so make sure it cannot touch the CHE.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 11, 2011)

I got it up to 100-105 with a 75 watt basking bulb and the CHB is on the cold side so it warms up the ambient heat. Pics of the cage + Kratos my little guy!


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2011)

Your cage is probably going to get too hot if you are using both the CHE and basking bulb. Also your basking spot looks like a death trap. If your tegu decides to dig under the rock it could smash him.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 11, 2011)

james.w said:


> Your cage is probably going to get too hot if you are using both the CHE and basking bulb. Also your basking spot looks like a death trap. If your tegu decides to dig under the rock it could smash him.


I know I thought about the basking spot so I removed all of the rocks and just kept one of them. The CHE I need to because my house is cold so the cold side get pretty cold with out it and it keeps it at about 80 on the cold side.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 11, 2011)

The cold side can be pretty cold they know what they want they will find their sweet spot, what you can try is something like this I use duct tape I know some people use aluminum foil but this does wonders for trapping in heat and humidity, just a thought


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2011)

Like Kellen said cover the top and the heat from the basking spot will warm up the cool side. What is the temp on the cool side without the CHE?


----------



## new2tegus (Oct 11, 2011)

What is that you are using Kellen to cover the open space on the cage.


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2011)

new2tegus said:


> What is that you are using Kellen to cover the open space on the cage.



Duct tape.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 11, 2011)

james.w said:


> Like Kellen said cover the top and the heat from the basking spot will warm up the cool side. What is the temp on the cool side without the CHE?



Thanks I'm going to do that and it is around 60 on the cold side.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 11, 2011)

I cover the cage with cardboard with holes for the lights. Will that work?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 11, 2011)

For a lil while I'm sure after a while the cardboard will get damaged from humidity, be sure to keep the lights far enough away from the cardboard.


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2011)

I like using aluminum foil taped down around the edges.


----------

